# Suchmaschinen/ebay geht nicht



## WinR (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich hätte da ´mal ein Problem. 

unter xp sp2 ie6 gehen die Suchmaschinen wie zB google und auch ebay nicht aufzurufen. Da ich noch 3 weitere Rechner im Netz benutze kann es also nicht am Netz (wlan) liegen, da diese google und ebay aufrufen. 
Auch ein ping zu ebay bzw google ist von diesem Rechner nicht möglich. firefox schafft auch keine abhilfe.

Ich hoffe das dieses Problem bekannt ist und ich Hilfe bekommen kann ....

grüße 

WinR


----------



## WinR (3. März 2005)

Also......
 Problem löst sich manchmal von alleine----> PFW(Zonelabs) runter und alles geht

 ich freue mich

 WinR


----------

